# Truma Ultraheat



## 96016 (Aug 14, 2005)

has anyone had a Truma Ultraheat installed,if so 

1.how good is it 

2.how much did it cost

3.who installed it

cheers riggy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

neilandlita said:


> has anyone had a Truma Ultraheat installed,if so
> 
> 1.how good is it
> 
> ...


We're on our second now.

1. Does what it says on the box. 3 heat settings ( 500w /1000w and 2000w ) and a thermostat. There is always a setting that will keep us cosy on the coldest day. BUT the thermostat is part of the control knob. There is a remote one available. The dealer tends ot fit it on the wardrobe or somewhere where the hot air from the fire hits it straight away and turns the thermostat off. Think carefully before you fit the thermostat.

2. The One Who Knows is out at the moment but I think it was £250 all in. I'll check that. The one we have at the moment was fitted as part of the P/Ex deal

3. Installed by West Country Motorhomes at Brent Knoll Somerset ( highly recommended by the way both for sales and service)

We are very pleased with it as it saves us carrying extra heaters and having cables all over when we want to use hook up electricity. You cannot see that it is there as it fits totally within the Truma gas fire ( except the thermostat/ control)

I'll check the price.

G

BTW the topic has been discussed before -just put "Ultraheat" into the Search box


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Riggy

We have a Truma Ultraheat with blown air heating installation.

1. It is very good but would have been excellent if the Explorer group had not fitted the temperature and thermostat controls adjacent to the tv shelf. The heat from the tv is sufficient to cause the thermostat to switch off the heater.
2. It was part of the motorhome specifications. Hence it was included in the price.

3. Installed by Explorer.

I don't know if this has been sold but it may be of interest to you: - http://www.kampenwagen.co.uk/sale.htm

Bonza


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*ultraheat*

The thermostat and it's placing has been a problem with the Ultraheat for some time.

Not just on m/h's caravans have the same problem.

They generally work best with the remote thermostat fitted and placed obviously away from any general heat source.

The remote can easily be DIY fitted in that it comes with a jack plug on one end and the reciever on the other with plenty of cable between.

The jack plug goes into the box at the bottom and rear of the fire.

Then it is just a case of drilling a small hole for the reciever to fit into.

Hope this is of some help

Pete


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Truma describe this as a supplimentary heat source, to suppliment the gas fire, in very cold weather in a large vehicle you would need to use the gas to heat the van from cold, this is what the instructions say, from experience I would agree.

As with the previous posts it does save carrying a small fan heater and having to plug that in.

I have fitted these and it is a fairly straight forward install you should look to pay no more than £265 fitted the unit costs £160 to buy from any accessory shop.

The thermostat supplied has quite a short cable so it would make sense to fit the remote thermostat at the same time, this does improve the switching on and of considerably

Hope this is of help

regards 

nick


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

We have one fitted as standard to an Apache 700. At external temps above 5-6 C it is powerful enough on its own. For colder weather we give it a boost with the gas.


----------

